# [SOLVED]cp odmówiło posłuszeństwa :(

## Pryka

Mam problem z aktualizacją kernela 

```
cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

cp: nie można wykonać stat na `arch/i386/boot/bzImage': Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
```

O co biega? Taką samą przygodę miałem przy kopiowaniu starego .config(nic nie wskórałem i skopiowałem go spod Nautilusa)Last edited by Pryka on Sat Apr 12, 2008 7:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wodzik

nie jestem pewien czy w najnowszych kernelach jest i386. chyba zastapili je x86 costam

----------

## TBH the lolmaker

wodzik Prawdę rzecze  :Wink: 

```
tbh@PuddleFrog ~ $ ls /usr/src/linux/arch/

alpha  avr32     cris  h8300  m32r  m68knommu  parisc   ppc   sh    sparc    um    x86     xtensa

arm    blackfin  frv   ia64   m68k  mips       powerpc  s390  sh64  sparc64  v850  x86_64

tbh@PuddleFrog ~ $   
```

----------

## wodzik

powiem wiecej. w 2.6.24-gentoo-r5 nie ma nawet x86_64, tylko samo x86

----------

## Pryka

```
cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

cp: nie można wykonać stat na `arch/x86/boot/bzImage': Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

```

```
cp /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot /boot/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

cp: katalog `/usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot' został pominięty

```

ke?

----------

## Arfrever

```
make install
```

----------

## Pryka

To takie buty teraz, dzięki dobrze wiedzieć

----------

## matiit

Ja instalowałem tego dokładnie kernela przez cp i działało.

----------

## wodzik

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r5
> 
> ...

 

z tego wychdzi, ze nie ma pliku bzImage, czyli najpewniej nie zrobiles make, albo plik nazywa sie jakos inaczej. przy cp: katalog `/usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot' został pominięty nic dziwnego, bo chciales kopiowac katalog bez opcji -r. co pokazuje ci ls /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot/ ?

----------

## Pryka

nigdy nie używałem opcji -r a plik bzImage istnieje bo sprawdzałem

----------

## matiit

```
cp /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot /boot/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 

cp: katalog `/usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot' został pominięty
```

Powinno być:

```
cp /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 

```

----------

## Pryka

Głupi jestem  :Razz:  Dzięki

----------

## TBH the lolmaker

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> powiem wiecej. w 2.6.24-gentoo-r5 nie ma nawet x86_64, tylko samo x86

 

Na Twoim 32 bitowym systemie pewnie tak...  :Wink: 

----------

## wodzik

gdzieś czytałem, ze mieli połączyć x86 z x86_64 bo wiele kodu jest takiego samego, a to co się rożni miało mieć inne przyrostki, bodajże _32 i _64, ale nie mogę teraz znaleźć żadnego linka. @Pryka już wcześniej pisałem, że próbujesz skopiować cały katalog. a jeśli cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage nie działa, a cp /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot/bzImage już tak to najwyraźniej byleś w złym katalogu. bo nie wierzę, że cp z podaniem ścieżki względnej nie działa, a z podaniem bezwzględnej już tak.

------------EDIT---------

link: http://www.heise-online.pl/news/item/1592

----------

## SlashBeast

```
jinchuuriki ~ # ls /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot/bzImage -l

-rw------- 1 root root 2636536 kwi 11 00:56 /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot/bzImage

jinchuuriki ~ # ls /usr/src/linux/arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage -l

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 kwi 11 00:56 /usr/src/linux/arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage -> ../../x86/boot/bzImage
```

i wszystko jasne.

----------

